# Opportunities



## nikedwards30 (Jun 13, 2013)

I recently finished my 2-year degree program December 2012. I completed my external with a Medicaid agency, so unfortunately, I was unable to receive hands on experience in a hospital setting. I do, however, have recommendation and an end of term evaluation from the director and supervisor that I was placed under as an intern. I am a hard worker, and I strive to grow and give my best as an individual and in a work environment. I am now on my second attempt at receiving my CPC-A credentials and in just a few days will confirm my successful completion of the exam ( hopes are very high). I purchased and studied the AAPC study exam guides and utilized blitz videos to increase my understanding and knowledge of inpatient and out patient coding. I am excited about medical billing and coding and am eagerly searching for the opportunity as an extern or entry level coder in order to gain more experience and become a valuable asset in the medical coding world. I am excited to hear of any addition information or assistance from anyone about starting out as a new certified coder. Thank you


----------



## rjackman (Jun 14, 2013)

I wish you the best of luck! I also graduated in 2012 and am CPC-A actively searching for the same thing, a job. Be glad you could get an externship where you could get some type of experience. The school that I attended did not offer them at all. I left my husband at home and am staying with a friend thousands of miles away in hopes of finding a coding position. Well I am about to throw in the towel! I have searched in 2 states now and am still unemployed and have student loans to re-pay.


----------



## Myriddian (Jun 19, 2013)

*Job opportunity*

Hi we work with hospitals systems, and are looking for coders.  Do send me your resume, I'll see if I can help.

Info@myriddian.com


----------



## kyinai7 (Jun 23, 2013)

*New*

Hi Myriddian, which state your hospital system need the coder? 

Thanks for the info.

Kyi Kyi Naing


----------

